# Few BRP Questions



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

I am thinking of getting back into micro racing with the BRP and I have a few questions:

What dimensions does a body have to be from say HPI or other body manufacturers to fit the SC18 and the V2 edition?

have the screws been updated in the V2 or are they still the silver phillips ones?

Is a ball diff included with the new V2s or is that still MIA?

Thanks for any answers.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I measured my v2 assembled car. The width front and rear of the body must be at least 4.25 inches. The supplied screws are still the same silver ones. The ball diff is still an option. I would think these standard parts are to keep the intial investment as low as possible.


----------



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks for the info.


----------

